# Common Pleco problem



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought one these baby ones for my tank thinking it would help clean up a lot, but after the first day all it does it hang onto my filter siphon and eat the flakes that have been sucked up. Is there anyway to keep it from only eating stuff off the filter?

The only good thing is I don't need to keep taking the filter off to keep cleaning blockage =p.

Edit: It's not stuck if you're wondering, it goes from top of the water line to the part that is gated off and goes from filter to filter.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Plecos are VERY shy, especially at first. It may take a while to get him situated, maybe a month or two. Plecos love to hide I would recommend a cave of some sort, or some place where thay can be safe and secure. I had a queen arabesque pleco about a year ago in my tank. She was about dollar-bill sized, and was very interested in me, not the least bit shy. After 6 years of having her, when I added 2 more fish, she jumped out during the night 

I would recommend some sort of sinking algae wafer twice a week, and other treats that plecos like such as slices if zucchini.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Cam said:


> Plecos are VERY shy, especially at first. It may take a while to get him situated, maybe a month or two. Plecos love to hide I would recommend a cave of some sort, or some place where thay can be safe and secure. I had a queen arabesque pleco about a year ago in my tank. She was about dollar-bill sized, and was very interested in me, not the least bit shy. After 6 years of having her, when I added 2 more fish, she jumped out during the night
> 
> I would recommend some sort of sinking algae wafer twice a week, and other treats that plecos like such as slices if zucchini.


Yeah, my pleco is only about 5 days old (in my tank), but was on the glass for the first day. I bought a nice little house for it also.

I tried zucchini last night but it never touched the stuff so today I bought some wafers, maybe I'll wait a few months before trying zucchini?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rw:

"Common Pleco" has become a very generic term for several typically Loricariidae Pleco's.

These fish are typically, principally wood eaters.

In addition to scavenging your Pleco is probably trying to hide.




Cam said:


> Plecos love to hide I would recommend a cave of some sort, or some place where thay can be safe and secure.


Yes.

If you can find some driftwood with caves and holes your Pleco will probably be a happier camper.


BTW: Please note that some of these "Common Pleco's" can attain lengths of up to 24".

TR


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> Rw:
> 
> "Common Pleco" has become a very generic term for several typically Loricariidae Pleco's.
> 
> ...


Yes the one I got will get 24" I know this =p, I plan to get a 300 gallon when I get my own place in a few years so for now it will do good in a 75 gallon.

I do have driftwood for it and java ferns attached. It's not really hiding but eating the food off my filter intake.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

When I started feeding cucumber and zucchini to my pleco I found that it had to stay in for 2 days before they would eat it. So it was already starting to rot a bit but not too bad. Then when I fed them later they went for it earlier. Now they will eat it in the first day. They probably just need to get used to it.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Obsidian said:


> When I started feeding cucumber and zucchini to my pleco I found that it had to stay in for 2 days before they would eat it. So it was already starting to rot a bit but not too bad. Then when I fed them later they went for it earlier. Now they will eat it in the first day. They probably just need to get used to it.


Ahhh! I left it in for about 5 hours and saw it never touched it so I figured it would just rot, I will leave it in for 2 days and then see how it goes, thanks.

Also good news! it was hanging on the side of the driftwood today, progress =p.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really don't feed my fish fresh veggies any more..they are ; after all ; omnivores ; but tend to eat more vegetable matter and algae..therefore i give them a more varied diet..algae/spirulina wafers , vegetable sticks , Plecocaine , earthworm sticks and a couple of others.....
it seems that folks get kind of over anxious when their fish do or don't do what "they" think it should or shouldn't be doing...take a handful of chill pills and step back a bit...let them be the creatures that they are...


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i really don't feed my fish fresh veggies any more..they are ; after all ; omnivores ; but tend to eat more vegetable matter and algae..therefore i give them a more varied diet..algae/spirulina wafers , vegetable sticks , Plecocaine , earthworm sticks and a couple of others.....
> it seems that folks get kind of over anxious when their fish do or don't do what "they" think it should or shouldn't be doing...take a handful of chill pills and step back a bit...let them be the creatures that they are...


calm down lol.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rw: the following is exceedingly odd due to its commonality with my feeding:



lohachata said:


> i really don't feed my fish fresh veggies any more..they are ; after all ; omnivores ;
> *Yes and I have never had a BN, GN, or QA eat a sliced vegetable.*
> 
> but tend to eat more vegetable matter and algae..
> ...


TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the species that i keep that are more carnivorous get spirulina and algae and veggie sticks only once a week...the rest of the week they get more meaty type foods....
and any of my tanks that have plecos in them have driftwood in them...
at the present ; i only keep about 12 or so species of loricaridae..working on getting a few more and if i can swing it ; maybe even some L-46..
i am also planning to set up for some red wriggler breeding for them..most likely in early spring..

common plecos really do well with a high veggie/algae diet with a feeding of a meaty food a couple of times a week.they enjoy Plecocaine very much..


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I am looking for a good algae eater for my 10 gallon. Cory Cats?

My algae eaters are growing rapidly and must be moved.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cories really don't eat algae..try otocinclus , siamese algae eaters , jordanella floridae , or bushynose plecos.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> maybe even some L-46..


In your dreams. LOL




lohachata said:


> i am also planning to set up for some red wriggler breeding for them..most likely in early spring..


I have two bins going and will have the folks start way overfeeding.

If I am here will send you the starters when you get ready.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well.......if i can sell a few of my custom knives ; i will have the money for them...a fellow that lives near me has them..and very reasonably priced too....


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I wanna say i read somewhere you should wait before adding a otocinclus to your tank unless its been running for at least 6 months or more. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have heard people say it ; but i never listen to them..i find them to be a most enjoyable fish..great in community tanks..super cleaner.and easy to keep...not to mention that they are pretty cheap..


----------

